# Back Leg Question



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

Thor is an 8 month old neutered male. He is in great health overall but his hind legs have just captured our attention. The tops of his feett (idk what this is called) where it sticks out, like ankle bones touch together when he stands. It sort of looks like if I stood with my heels together. He has such huge feet that he probably needs to grow into. Could this be a problem? He doesnt have his regular checkup for another few months, should I bring him into the vet earlier for this? His legs never seem to bother him. Advice, tips, ?? Thanks in advance everyone and I am going to try and post a picture of this later, its hard to get a pic of the back of him


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

When I say they touch, I dont mean all the time, only when he is in stand still. They seem to come in together and touch...


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

it is his "hocks" that are touching.
I did a little research on here and it is called cow hocked. 
Can anyone give me a little more info on this? 
Is it bad? Is it something I need to worry about?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

sounds cow hocked, no big deal, it won't affect him physically, it's just the way he stands. Since he's young, he may just be at a gangly stage and straighten out as he matures. I wouldn't worry about it unless of course you see he's limping/struggling to get up, that kind of thing.


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Since he's young, he may just be at a gangly stage and straighten out as he matures.


I always tell my husband that Thor is galumphy lol. He just has this awkward teenaged look about him now, he is so sunny and sweet. he could grow out of all that but him being cow hocked is perfectly fine with us as long as he is healthy and not having pain.  thank you for your reply


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Not to alarm you, but sometimes dogs with HD will stand staggered and the hind legs will look awkward. If you see him in pain, struggling to run, or having difficulty getting up, you might bring that up with your vet. Here is a site that has info on hind faults. But most likely it is cow hock and should be no issue if you don't plan to show or breed


----------

